# Cub Cadet XT3 GSX vs John Deere X590 - Mowing/SnowBlowing



## Kelly Aulenback

Hey everyone, I need some help. I just sold my John Deere 1025R which I used for mowing and snowblowing, and a few other things, as it was overkill for mowing 1.5 acres of land, and I was running out of things to do with the backhoe/loader (didn't need a $26,000 mower and snowblower at that point). I am now completely stuck and have no idea what to get to help me with the mowing/snowblowing (not worried about any other job besides pulling a dump cart here and there). 

Here's the thing I have a hilly yard so there "could" be slippage on the grass, but the bigger issue is I have a 450ft paved driveway that has a slight slope and some turns, that I could never use a regular lawn tractor with. I tried on a Husqvarna YTH from Lowes with a snowblower attachment, but it bogged down so much, and slipped that it wasn't worth it. 

I have been looking at the Cub and Deere listed in the title, but (a) am not sure if that overkill for this (especially in price), or (b) if those are even enough and I'll be in the same boat as the old Husqvarna. I think these are the in between, but that's where I need your help. 

I am also "debating" the Kubota GR2120 (shaft drive/PTO, AWD, Diesel and Power), but again that's $13,000 to snowblow and mow...my wallet says that's overkill, but my stomach says no. On the other hand I have been looking at the Cub XT2 GX54" D with diff lock (is that enough, because its still belt, or can I get away with it?) Or maybe there is something else you all could recommend. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Kelly, welcome to the forum! Have you considered a low hour older machine? I bought a 200 hour Kubota BX 2200 for $8,000. In my opinion, a small diesel with a PTO driven deck, that has a serious belt! $8,000 or less..... might be more doable for you. My Kubota at 200 hours was essentially brand new when I got it.


----------



## Kelly Aulenback

am trying to avoid "sub-compact tractor" and really look for a lawn/garden tractor. I know the older BX models can do it, no questions, but its not friendly when cutting lawns, and again is BIG in terms of size to do the jobs. Maybe in the end that's what I have to do, but I am trying to avoid another "compact" if possible. Thank you for the reply though


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I just mentioned my BX 2200 as a point of reference. You mentioned the Kubota GR 2120, which got me to thinking maybe used. Go HERE and you can see a GR 2120 for under $8,000, which puts you well under the $13,000 for new.


----------



## RC Wells

Any belt driven hydrostatic lawn/garden tractor used for more snowblowing than a typical driveway and sidewalks will be a tool that gets you real friendly with the dealer service manager. They are homeowner machines for the short driveway two to three car length to the street and home sidewalks. They will do the mowing just fine, but not much in the way of snow removal. 

The Cub Cadet with the BDU series shaft driven hydro would be a better choice, but it is overreach to expect that hydro to stand up to many seasons of snowblowing a long driveway. The two wheel drive is also a limiting factor when pushing a blower around corners.

The diesel Kubota you are considering is a residential duty diesel with an excellent hydrostatic and four wheel drive. With the 450 feet of driveway it is the minimum I would consider for snowblowing, assuming you are not dealing with more than a foot of snow at a time. 

If you have real snow, you want a BX series or the equivalent in JD, etc. Heavy snow requires weight to manage the blower.

If it were me, I would likely consider a reasonably priced zero turn for mowing, and a late model BX for snow removal, if I was picky about my lawn being perfectly cut with something easily maneuvered.


----------



## marc_hanna

In my opinion, there is the right tool for the job, and then there is the cheap alternative. I just bought a GR2120, and I have to say it was the right choice for blowing and mowing. The day I picked it up, we had just had our last snow storm of the season, and it cleared away the heavy wet and slushy snow banks pushed up by the municipal plows. It made short work of two small parking lots and 500 feet of sidewalk. Two weeks later I was mowing. I have steep slopes on my property and a lot of long soggy grass. I was able to mow 6” tall grass at full speed and I had to slow down to a crawl but was still able to mow the tall stuff left over from last year that was sitting in a couple inches of water. 

The GR2120 is nothing more than a lawn tractor, but it competes with tractors that cost $5-10K more. I honestly don’t think there’s a better value for your money out there. 

Once the ground has dried out, I’ll use my Kioti with a 73” flail to mow, because it can do it faster, but then I’m mowing about 5 acres. I’ll still do the tight areas with the Kubota.

So far I’ve got 8 hours on the Kubota and haven’t even burned through my first tank of diesel yet. 

When I was at the dealer, they tried to talk me into the BX because it was a lot more versatility for only a small amount more, but I was more interested in a small size and greater manoeuvrability, which I definitely got with the GR. I can drive it right up into my 6 x 12 enclosed cargo trailer and I can achieve almost as tight a turning circle as a zeroturn. I think it even turns tighter than the Deeres with the 4-wheel steering. 

The only cons with it so far are:
1. No 3 point hitch
2. Only one single-acting hydraulic hook-up
3. Very limited selection of attachments

I suspect for most people these aren’t even cons though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I had no idea they still produced the BX series.


----------



## marc_hanna

https://kubota.ca/en/products/power-equipment/tractors/bx80

$12,000CAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum

The BX1880 has 18hp and 13.7 pto hp. Engine-wise its a slight downgrade from my GR2120 which has 21hp.


----------



## jd 4710

Kelly Aulenback said:


> Hey everyone, I need some help. I just sold my John Deere 1025R which I used for mowing and snowblowing, and a few other things, as it was overkill for mowing 1.5 acres of land, and I was running out of things to do with the backhoe/loader (didn't need a $26,000 mower and snowblower at that point). I am now completely stuck and have no idea what to get to help me with the mowing/snowblowing (not worried about any other job besides pulling a dump cart here and there).
> 
> Here's the thing I have a hilly yard so there "could" be slippage on the grass, but the bigger issue is I have a 450ft paved driveway that has a slight slope and some turns, that I could never use a regular lawn tractor with. I tried on a Husqvarna YTH from Lowes with a snowblower attachment, but it bogged down so much, and slipped that it wasn't worth it.
> 
> I have been looking at the Cub and Deere listed in the title, but (a) am not sure if that overkill for this (especially in price), or (b) if those are even enough and I'll be in the same boat as the old Husqvarna. I think these are the in between, but that's where I need your help.
> 
> I am also "debating" the Kubota GR2120 (shaft drive/PTO, AWD, Diesel and Power), but again that's $13,000 to snowblow and mow...my wallet says that's overkill, but my stomach says no. On the other hand I have been looking at the Cub XT2 GX54" D with diff lock (is that enough, because its still belt, or can I get away with it?) Or maybe there is something else you all could recommend.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


hello; I have a 54" zero turn cub cadet that works fine on our hilly acreage. it has a low sense of gravity and very stable. priced around 5 to 6 k. machine is very fast with hydrostatic drive


----------

